

Why does Chrome replace 208074/maxsize: with blockquote? - xPaw
http://jsfiddle.net/YZ7nw/

======
richbradshaw
1\. Yep, that happens for me in 27.0.1448.0 dev.

2\. How the hell did you work that out?

3\. I can't wait to find out what code causes this, and hope that I understand
enough to grok why.

~~~
xPaw
2\. I have a website that displays historical changes (diffs) between things,
and I noticed it was displaying "blockquote" for no reason there. 3\. Me too!

------
sp332
What version? I'm running 25.0.1364.172m on Win7 and I see nothing unusual.
Edit: "Dev" and "Canary" builds are v27 and both have this problem. "Stable"
and "beta" are v25 and don't have this problem. Sounds like a job for git
--bisect :)

~~~
xPaw
4 different people on Chrome 27 confirmed it gets replaced by 'blockquote'

